# well....



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Where do i start?... we are getting married in april as many of you know, I stupidly thought everything was ok!! we went for a test meal at the venue we are having the reception and it was disgusting!! my oh had the beef and i had the vege option mine was delish his was covered in fat and the blood on the plate was horrid...cut a long story short we are having to change the venue which means also changing inites, maps, menus, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

so if you dont see me on here much theres your reason i am an utter stress head at the mo :lol2:


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

Good job you went and tried the venue out this early. At least you've got time to change things,even if it means more time and effort.

My brother got married this year and never thought to try the food out before hand...yuk! We didn't let it spoil the day but it so easily could have done!

Hope everything else goes smoothly for you both, best wishes,


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

ahh thank you we werent going to try it but i am so so so glad we did hopefully it will be a good day i will make sure i post some pics on here when we get back from honeymoon!! : victory:


----------

